# How to smoke pork steaks??????



## the general (Sep 27, 2014)

Having people over today to watch football....want to smoke pork steaks for dinner.  I have a mes.  What is best method.  What temp in smoker and for how long should I smoke them?  Also what sides would be good?  Please let me know!


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 27, 2014)

Good morning General,
Pork "steaks" are usually slices of the shoulder, so will benefit from the same type cooking method as a butt or chuck roast. Low and slow would be your best bet here. Depending on how thick they are, a couple hours in the smoke at 225 followed by an hour or two wrapped in foil with some acidic liquid would be a good way to go. Any basic rub used for pulled pork or ribs would work nicely. As for sides Leah Elisheva's smoked apples that she posted a few days ago would be fantastic with smoked pork steaks. Just search for "kangaroo carpaccio' and you'll find the post with the apples. Good luck!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2014)

MD has you covered. As for sides the apples would be good as would grilled peaches. But I really like to have the apples, garlic mashed taters, and Sauerkraut and maybe some grilled/sautéed onions. Beer bacon Brussels goes good with that too. 

Don't forget the smoked hot wings, ABTS and pork shots!


----------



## gary s (Sep 27, 2014)

Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from a nice warm East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about                       everything

            Gary


----------



## the general (Sep 28, 2014)

Ended up with a dry rub and smoked them for 4 hours at 230 degrees.  They were a little dry but still very good.  Used cherry wood.  Thank very much for the advice.  Will try the apples next time!


----------



## themule69 (Sep 28, 2014)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 29, 2014)

My all time favorite for pork chops and CSR's is as follows:

Take a half gallon of buttermilk and place it in a bowl. Stir in Tony Chacharro's Creole Seasoning until you just start to get a bit of the spicy flavor.
Put chops or CSR's into either a zip-loc or some sort of container. Pour buttermilk mixture over the top and place in the fridge for at least overnight, usually longer.
Smoke at 250° with mesquite until done. (You can add more seasoning if you want before putting on the smoker).
The enzymes in the buttermilk tenderize the pork and gives it a slightly tangy flavor that comes out awesome on pork.


----------

